# Lower Body Plyometric Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This article is about lower body plyometric training. It was written because of many peopleâ??????s misconception of this type of training. By the end of this article you will know, the pros and the cons of plyometric training and you will be able to construct a correct plyometric session, with ease.Plyometric training is also known [...]

*Read More...*


----------

